# Ready to start FET



## lisa n (Mar 16, 2005)

Hello folks  

Went to the hospital this week for a follow up appointment after having OHSS due to EC. Would like to start right away but must have a couple of natural AF 1st. Need a scan in April to make sure ovaries are quiet and returned to normal size,hopefully starting down reg in June for FET in July   

Anyone doing fet same time in Plymouth?

Sending   to you all
bye for now lisa n


----------



## thumper3172 (Feb 5, 2004)

hi lisa,
just wanted to say good luck with the scan this month, we too are at plymouth live in saltash but unsure when tx will start due to going back and forwards 
feels more like back at the moment.
we are still waiting for the nhs funding to come into play so until they actually decide what is happening we are just doing the deed of bms and for fun now not to make a baby 
so fingers crossed for you
and for us as now have one open tube more than i had 12 years ago.
good  luck again 
petra


----------

